# Chansonetten und Sängerinnen für das Kabarett



## mjcm78

Ein Agent namens Koller, sonst nur Chansonetten und Sängerinnen für das Kabarett der Garnison vermittelnd, erklärte sich bereit, sofern man den Zuschuss für ein Jahr leiste, den jungen Menschen in Wien von einem ihm bekannten ausgezeichneten kleinen Meister fachmässig in der Schachkunst ausbilden zu lassen. 

VIELEN DANK


----------



## Ralf

Good grief! Where did you get that text from? Here is my attempt to translate it as literally as possible:

An agent named Koller, who otherwise only procured/recruited chanson singers to be engaged for the garrison's cabaret, agreed to get the young folks in Vienna professionally taught the 'art of chess' by a modest master acquainted to him, provided that the allowance/salary/remuneration would be granted for a whole year.

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> Good grief! Where did you get that text from?



Maybe that's why no one posted in this thread. And I have to take off my hat to your translation, because this text is so hard for a learner—and even for advanced native speakers.


----------



## Andræs

Hallo:

Ich versuchte, diesen Text zu verstehen, und das war unmöglich. War das falsch geschrieben ?
Übrigens Ralfs Übersetzung ist für mich auch ausgezeichnet.

Korrigiert mich bitte! Danke.
Andræs.


----------



## Jana337

Andræs said:
			
		

> Hallo:
> 
> Ich versuchte, diesen Text zu verstehen, und das es war unmöglich. War das es falsch schlecht geschrieben ?
> Übrigens ist Ralfs Übersetzung  ist auch für mich  auch  ausgezeichnet.
> Oder: Überigens finde auch ich Ralfs Übersetzung ausgezeichnet.



 falsch - inhaltlich (wrong)
 schlecht - stilistisch (poorly, badly)

Jana


----------



## elroy

Ein paar kleine Hinweise zu der Grammatik deiner Übersetzung:



			
				Ralf said:
			
		

> An agent named Koller, who otherwise only procured/recruited chanson singers to be engaged in  the garrison's cabaret, agreed to have  the young folks in Vienna professionally taught the 'art of chess' by a modest master with whom he was acquainted, provided that the allowance/salary/remuneration would be granted for a whole year.
> 
> Ralf



Sonst finde ich sie auch wunderbar!


----------



## Ralf

Elroy, many thanks for your corrections.
Nice to hear (or better read) of you again.

Ralf


----------



## mjcm78

This text comes from  the book " die Schachnovelle" by Stefan Zweig. It is a very good one, but quite difficult for german students like me. I recommend that you read it,  I´ve heard he´s a good austrian author. 

I hope you like it.


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Elroy, many thanks for your corrections.
> Nice to hear (or better read) from  you again.
> 
> Ralf



Danke schön!  Ich habe normalerweise leider keine Zeit (die ich ja "verschwenden" darf) um dabei zu sein, bin aber zum Ferien (und zwar Pfingstferien) deswegen kann ich etwas öfter mitmachen.

Zu der Korrektur:

"hear from you" = von dir hören, d.h. du hast dich bei mir gemeldet
"hear of you" = über dich durch eine andere Quelle hören, d.h. die Auskunft ist nicht direkt von dir gekommen


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich *habe versucht*, diesen Text zu verstehen, *aber* es war unmöglich. War *er* *etwa* falsch    geschrieben ?
> Übrigens ist Ralfs Übersetzung auch für mich ausgezeichnet.
> Oder: Überigens finde auch ich Ralfs Übersetzung ausgezeichnet.



Now it's the best German sentence you ever wrote, Andræs.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Danke schön!  Ich habe normalerweise leider keine Zeit (die ich ja "verschwenden" darf) um *hier* dabei zu sein, *habe* aber zum Ferien (und zwar Pfingstferien) deswegen kann ich etwas öfter mitmachen.
> 
> Zu der Korrektur:
> 
> "hear from you" = von dir hören, d.h. du hast dich bei mir gemeldet
> "hear of you" = über dich durch eine andere Quelle hören, d.h. die Auskunft ist nicht direkt von dir gekommen



Ein paar kleine Korrektürchen. (jeder weiß ja, dass es dieses Wort gar nicht gibt, aber ich finde es niedlich - kommt aber nicht von "der Tür"   )

Zu dem "ja", welches du im ersten Satz verwendet hast: Es ist hier ein wenig überflüssig, obwohl ich mir nicht erklären kann, warum. Es klingt halt zu viel in diesem Kontext.


----------



## elroy

> Ein paar kleine Korrektürchen. (jeder weiß ja, dass es dieses Wort gar nicht gibt, aber ich finde es niedlich - kommt aber nicht von "der Tür"   )



Was heißt das, "von der Tür kommen "?



> Zu dem "ja", welches du im ersten Satz verwendet hast: Es ist hier ein wenig überflüssig, obwohl ich mir nicht erklären kann, warum. Es klingt halt zu viel in diesem Kontext.



Danke jedenfalls.  Ich muss die Redepartikel des Deutschen noch üben.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Was heißt das, "von der Tür kommen "?



Hm... "It's not related to "the door", "It has nothing to do with "the door".



> Danke jedenfalls.  Ich muss die Redepartikel des Deutschen noch üben.



Nein, ich denke, du beherrschst sie ganz gut.


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> "hear from you" = von dir hören, d.h. du hast dich bei mir gemeldet
> 
> "hear of you" = über dich durch eine andere Quelle hören, d.h. die Auskunft ist nicht direkt von dir gekommen


Auch hierfür vielen Dank, Elroy. Normalerweise ist mir das schon klar, aber im entscheidenden Augenblick denke ich einfach nicht mehr nach, sondern schreibe es einfach nur. Daher ist es gut, wenn jemand "den Finger drauf hat" und auch auf solche scheinbaren Kleinigkeiten hinweist - vielleicht kapiere ich es noch einmal, ohne darüber nachdenken zu müssen. 

Vielleicht kann ich mich hiermit ein wenig "revanchieren":


			
				elroy said:
			
		

> ... Ich habe normalerweise leider keine Zeit (die ich ja "verschwenden" darf) um dabei zu sein, bin aber *in den* Ferien (und zwar Pfingstferien)*.* *D*eswegen kann ich etwas öfter mitmachen.
> ...


anstatt "..., bin aber in den Ferien" ist aber auch "..., habe aber Ferien" möglich. "In den Ferien sein" wird meistens als "verreist sein" verstanden, während "Ferien haben" mehr "frei haben (nicht arbeiten zu müssen)" bedeutet. 

Ralf

P.S. Sorry who, ich habe es nicht geschnallt, dass du bereits etwas ähnliches geantwortest hattest (irgendwie ist heute nicht mein Tag). Ich lasse dennoch alles wie ich es ursprünglich geschrieben hatte.


----------



## elroy

> Hm... "It's not related to "the door", "It has nothing to do with "the door".



Ja eben, so viel habe ich schon angenommen.  Was bedeutet aber der Ausdruck?  Geht es denn um ein Idiom oder so was? 





> Nein, ich denke, du beherrschst sie ganz gut.



Ich bin mir zwar nicht immer ganz sicher, ob ich die ja wirklich mal beherrscht habe, bedanke mich allerdings jedenfalls bei dir, da du mir dieses Komplement gibst.


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Auch hierfür vielen Dank, Elroy. Normalerweise ist mir das schon klar, aber im entscheidenden Augenblick denke ich einfach nicht mehr nach, sondern schreibe es einfach nur. Daher ist es gut, wenn jemand "den Finger drauf hat" und auch auf solche scheinbaren Kleinigkeiten hinweist - vielleicht kapiere ich es noch einmal, ohne darüber nachdenken zu müssen.
> 
> Vielleicht kann ich mich hiermit ein wenig "revanchieren":
> anstatt "..., bin aber in den Ferien" ist aber auch "..., habe aber Ferien" möglich. "In den Ferien sein" wird meistens als "verreist sein" verstanden, während "Ferien haben" mehr "frei haben (nicht arbeiten zu müssen)" bedeutet.
> 
> Ralf
> 
> P.S. Sorry who, ich habe es nicht geschnallt, dass du bereits etwas ähnliches geantwortest hattest (irgendwie ist heute nicht mein Tag). Ich lasse dennoch alles wie ich es ursprünglich geschrieben hatte.



Alles klar, Ralf.  Es geht also darum, wie man die Ferien nutzt!  (ob man zu Hause bleibt, oder irgendwo hinreist!)


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ja eben, so viel habe ich schon angenommen.  Was bedeutet aber der Ausdruck?  Geht es denn um ein Idiom oder so was?



Em, ich weiß nicht so ganz, worauf du hinauswillst, aber lass mich mal beide meiner Missverständnismöglichkeiten entfernen mithilfe meiner nachfolgenden Wörter:

Korrektürchen = kleine Korrektur
es kommt von "..." = vielleicht kann man im Englischen "it comes from" sagen, aber das hat weniger was mit Idiomen, sondern eher etwas mit der Herkunft zu tun. Wie halt "Ich komme von Deutschland"    "I come from Germany" (wörtlcih).

Ich hoffe, du hast es verstanden. Ansonsten erkläre ich es dir irgendwie anders.   



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Ich bin mir zwar nicht immer ganz sicher, ob ich die ja wirklich mal beherrscht habe, bedanke mich allerdings jedenfalls bei dir, da du mir dieses Komplement g*a*bst.



Dein letzter Satz klingt ein wenig eigentümlich. Ich würde es wie folgt ausdrücken:

Ich bin mir zwar nicht immer ganz sicher, ob ich die ja wirklich mal beherrscht habe, bedanke mich allerdings jedenfalls bei dir *für dieses Kompliment*.


----------



## elroy

> Em, ich weiß nicht so ganz, worauf du hinauswillst, aber lass mich mal beide meiner Missverständnismöglichkeiten entfernen mithilfe meiner nachfolgenden Wörter:
> 
> Korrektürchen = kleine Korrektur
> es kommt von "..." = vielleicht kann man im Englischen "it comes from" sagen, aber das hat weniger was mit Idiomen, sondern eher etwas mit der Herkunft zu tun. Wie halt "Ich komme von Deutschland"    "I come from Germany" (wörtlcih).
> 
> Ich hoffe, du hast es verstanden. Ansonsten erkläre ich es dir irgendwie anders.



Ich weise auf folgende Satz hin:



> Ein paar kleine Korrektürchen. (jeder weiß ja, dass es dieses Wort gar nicht gibt, aber ich finde es niedlich - kommt aber nicht von "der Tür"  )



Ich habe nicht richtig verstanden, worauf du damit hinweisen wolltest.  Was kommt nicht von der Tür?  Und wenn es nicht idiomatisch ist, könnte es doch buchstäblich sein?  Ich hoffe, du kannst mich von meiner Verwirrung retten.   



> Dein letzter Satz klingt ein wenig eigentümlich. Ich würde es wie folgt ausdrücken:
> 
> Ich bin mir zwar  nicht immer ganz sicher, ob ich die ja  wirklich mal  beherrscht habe, bedanke mich allerdings  jedenfalls  bei dir *für dieses Kompliment[/B*


*

Ich wollte nur ein bisschen drollig sein, da ich ja bei meiner sich um Redepartikel behandlenden Antwort mehrere von denen verwendet habe.   )Guck mal da oben.)  Ich stimme dir aber zu, deine Variante mit "für dieses Kompliment" hört sich etwas kurzgefasster an.*


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> ...Ich habe nicht richtig verstanden, worauf du damit hinweisen wolltest. Was kommt nicht von der Tür? ...


Ich mische mich mal kurz ein:
Elroy, who hatte den Begriff "Korrektürchen" im Sinne von "klein(er)e Korrekturen gebraucht. Das darin enthaltene -*türchen *stellt für sich genommen die Verkleinerungsform von Tür dar. Who wollte nun darauf hinweisen, dass Korrek*türchen* nichts mit "Tür" zu tun hat. D. h. -türchen wurde in diesem Zusammenhang nicht von Tür abgeleitet (umgangssprachlich: kommt nicht von "Tür").

Ralf


----------



## gaer

mjcm78 said:
			
		

> This text comes from the book " die Schachnovelle" by Stefan Zweig. It is a very good one, but quite difficult for german students like me. I recommend that you read it, I´ve heard he´s a good austrian author.
> 
> I hope you like it.


When was this book written?

This phrase has me stumped:

"Chansonetten und Sängerinnen"

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Good grief! Where did you get that text from? Here is my attempt to translate it as literally as possible:
> 
> An agent named Koller, who otherwise only procured/recruited chanson singers to be engaged for the garrison's cabaret, agreed to get the young folks in Vienna professionally taught the 'art of chess' by a modest master acquainted to him, provided that the allowance/salary/remuneration would be granted for a whole year.
> 
> Ralf


Ralf, excellent job of translating a truly nightmare sentence.  

Let me make some suggestions:

An agent named Koller, who otherwise only 'procured' _chanson singers and ????_ for the _garrison's_ cabaret, announced he was prepared to have the young people in Vienna professionally taught the art of chess by a 'modest master' with whom he was acquainted, provided the subsidy be granted for a [full] year.

Regardless what word you want to choose for "vermittelnd", you only need one verb. The agent hired, engaged or just "got" these performers. "Procured to be engaged" is redundant.

…erklärte sich bereit, "declared himself ready", tough, but I would say that he "announced that he was prepared/ready"

…kleinen Meister, another problem, "little master". We talk of "grand-masters" in chess and in bridge. Perhaps "little-known master", but I think your idea is excellent. I like "modest master", although it makes him sound humble. Yet who knows what the German phrase means?

…fachmässig, another tough word, and "professionally" may be the only solution. 

…provided the subsidy be granted for a [full] year.

You can also write "would be", but the use of the subjunctive is no less pompous and inflated than the German sentence, which is really quite full of itself! Perhaps this author is an admirer of Hegel. 

Finally, I think "full/complete" is implied in both German and English and does not need to be added.

Now, what is a "garrison's cabaret"?

TOUGH!!!

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich *beziehe mich auf* folgende*n* Satz:[7quote]
> 
> Refer to sth. = sich auf etwas beziehen/auf etwas hinweisen (but there's a difference; maybe Ralf can help me out here)
> 
> What does that refer to? = Worauf bezieht es sich?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe nicht richtig verstanden, worauf du damit hinweisen wolltest. Was kommt nicht von der Tür? Und wenn es nicht idiomatisch ist, könnte es *dann* doch buchstäblich sein? Ich hoffe, du kannst mich von meiner Verwirrung *er*retten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralf hat es vollkommen richtig erklärt. Ich bezog mich auf das in "Korrektürchen" enthaltene Wort "Türchen" as a diminutive to "Tür". But please forget about this word. It doesn't really exist.
> 
> Some corrections:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wollte nur ein bisschen drollig sein, da ich ja bei meiner sich um Redepartikel behand*el*nden Antwort mehrere von denen verwendet habe.   )Guck mal da oben.)  Ich stimme dir aber zu, *dass sich* deine Variante mit "für dieses Kompliment" etwas kurzgefasster an*hört*.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ralf

Gaer, many thanks for your comments and suggestions.


			
				gaer said:
			
		

> ... An agent named Koller, who otherwise only 'procured' _chanson singers and ????_ ...


In German the term 'Chansonette' refers to a femal singer (preferably to one who sings (french) Chansons). Implying the association of boring and trivial music it might have a slightly disparaging connotation. I coudn't think of any equivalent word, neither in English nor in French. Therefore I simply put it as chanson singers. Now there is no chance to translate "Chansonetten und Sängerinnen" without being redundant. So I kept it that way. To stick a bit closer to the German something like "chanson singers and songstresses" might work, but it looks rather strange and old-fashioned to me.





> Regardless what word you want to choose for "vermittelnd", you only need one verb. The agent hired, engaged or just "got" these performers. "Procured to be engaged" is redundant.


I fully understand that. However, in the German original it is not that clear that agent Koller hired or engaged these artists himself. He rather looks for them and probably paves the way for prospective engagements.





> …kleinen Meister, another problem, "little master". We talk of "grand-masters" in chess and in bridge. Perhaps "little-known master", but I think your idea is excellent. I like "modest master", although it makes him sound humble. Yet who knows what the German phrase means?


In German the 'grand-master in chess' is "(Schach)großmeister". A lower 'rank' is (Schach)meister. But there isn't such a term as "kleiner Meister" in the rating of chess players. So I understood "klein" not as small, simple or inferior but as moderate or modest.





> …fachmässig, another tough word, and "professionally" may be the only solution.


What about 'competent' or 'skilled' as alternatives?





> Now, what is a "garrison's cabaret"?


Garrison (or garrison's) cabaret seemed to me an approriate term to refer to a small theater or cabaret to entertain the military staff of a garrison. I have no idea if it really exists or as to better alternatives.

By the way, Stefan Zweig is a fine writer of German language. Unfortunately I haven't read "Schachnovelle". I think it could have helped me a lot with the translation above. 

Ralf

P.S. Here you can find more information about "Schachnovelle"


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Ich mische mich mal kurz ein:
> Elroy, who hatte den Begriff "Korrektürchen" im Sinne von "klein(er)e Korrekturen gebraucht. Das darin enthaltene -*türchen *stellt für sich genommen die Verkleinerungsform von Tür dar. Who wollte nun darauf hinweisen, dass Korrek*türchen* nichts mit "Tür" zu tun hat. D. h. -türchen wurde in diesem Zusammenhang nicht von Tür abgeleitet (umgangssprachlich: kommt nicht von "Tür").
> 
> Ralf



Ach so...alles klar.  Danke schön, Ralf!  Ich wusste zwar, dass Who über sein "neues" Wort gesprochen hatte.  Das mit der "Tür" hatte ich aber bisher nicht richtig verstanden, nun aber schon.  Danke nochmals.


----------



## elroy

> Refer to sth. = sich auf etwas beziehen/auf etwas hinweisen (but there's a difference; maybe Ralf can help me out here)
> 
> What does that refer to? = Worauf bezieht es sich?



Yes, I know the difference.

sich auf etwas beziehen = to refer to something
auf etwas hinweisen = to allude to something/to imply something.

Ich stimme dir zu, "sich auf etwas beziehen" hört sich in diesem Fall besser an.





> Ralf hat es vollkommen richtig erklärt. Ich bezog mich auf das in "Korrektürchen" enthaltene Wort "Türchen" as a diminutive to "Tür". But please forget about this word. It doesn't really exist.



Yes, I know it doesn't.  I just thought your phrase with the "Tür" was an idiomatic expression.  Now I get it, though.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Yes, I know the difference.
> 
> sich auf etwas beziehen = to refer to something
> auf etwas hinweisen = to allude to something/to imply something.
> 
> Ich stimme dir zu, "sich auf etwas beziehen" hört sich in diesem Fall besser an.



I'm glad to hear/read that.   



> Yes, I know it doesn't.  I just thought your phrase with the "Tür" was an idiomatic expression.  Now I get it, though.



Okay, but speaking of "idiomatic" again; I'd say it's a wordplay.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I'm glad to hear/read that.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but speaking of "idiomatic" again; I'd say it's a wordplay.



You could also call it a "play on words."


----------



## gaer

Hi Ralf,

First, thank you for the link. I never heard of Stefan Zweig, and I should know better than to make a snap judgement about an author based on one line of text!

I see he was born November 28, 1881. Some of the the terms he used did not seem modern, and that was the reason I asked when he lived.


			
				Ralf said:
			
		

> In German the term 'Chansonette' refers to a femal singer (preferably to one who sings (french) Chansons). Implying the association of boring and trivial music it might have a slightly disparaging connotation. I coudn't think of any equivalent word, neither in English nor in French. Therefore I simply put it as chanson singers. Now there is no chance way  to translate "Chansonetten und Sängerinnen" without being redundant. So I kept it that way. To stick a bit closer to the German something like "chanson singers and songstresses" might work, but it looks rather strange and old-fashioned to me.


I agree. Furthermore, I suspect this has something to do with a kind of music that I simply don't know anything about. Unlike the Nietsche quote, where Nietsche was referring to something I DO know (the sufix of a trill, end of a musical embellishment [Nachschlag]), this refers to two kinds of women singers, and I have NO idea how to translate that either. 



> [vermittelnd]
> 
> However, in the German original it is not that clear that agent Koller hired or engaged these artists himself. He rather looks for them and probably paves the way for prospective engagements.


There is probably a verb in English that would work. In fact, "procure" may work:

procure
1 a : to get possession of : _obtain by particular care and effort_ b : _to get and make available_ for promiscuous sexual intercourse

This word is NOT limited to sex! You can "procure the services" of people in perfectly acceptable and legitimate ways. So perhaps "procure" is the best word. But it's TOUGH. And there may be a better one.



> In German the 'grand-master in chess' is "(Schach)großmeister". A lower 'rank' is (Schach)meister. But there isn't such a term as "kleiner Meister" in the rating of chess players. So I understood "klein" not as small, simple or inferior but as moderate or modest.


This is why I thought your "modest master" was actually better than anything else I could think of!


> […fachmässig]
> 
> What about 'competent' or 'skilled' as alternatives?


I think "skilled" is excellent!


> Garrison (or garrison's) cabaret seemed to me an approriate term to refer to a small theater or cabaret to entertain the military staff of a garrison. I have no idea if it really exists or as to better alternatives.


THAT was the number one reason I asked about time. It made me think of WWII or WWI. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> You could also call it a "play on words."



Yes, I know, but since we're in the German forum here, I chose the "more German" version.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Yes, I know, but since we're in the German forum here, I chose the "more German" version.



I see.  I was just saying that "play on words" is a lot more common in English.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> I see.  I was just saying that "play on words" is a lot more common in English.



... in general English? Or only in American English?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> ... in general English? Or only in American English?



Definitely in American English.  I'm no authority on British English.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Definitely in American English. I'm no authority on British English.


Elroy, a thought:

I would think of "wordplay" asa general term for puns and related things.

A "play on words" I think of as singular. Now, if in BE you talk about a "wordplay", although I would instantly understand it, it sounds a bit more unusual to me. So I suspect you may be right about the singular being BE.

But it would be nice to have some input from the UK and elsewhere.

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Elroy, a thought:
> 
> I would think of "wordplay" asa general term for puns and related things.
> 
> A "play on words" I think of as singular. Now, if in BE you talk about a "wordplay", although I would instantly understand it, it sounds a bit more unusual to me. So I suspect you may be right about the singular being BE.
> 
> But it would be nice to have some input from the UK and elsewhere.
> 
> Gaer



Hey, pun is a good word! It really mean "Wortspiel". But not even LEO contains it.

He, Gaer, you should ask about it in the English forum.


----------



## Marcus

Ich danke euch viel für eure Korrektur, Contrakorrektur und höhes Niveau des Deutsches lessen lassen. Und ich hoffe es wird eines Tages kommen, wenn ich so fleissiges und flüssiges Deutsch screiben/lesen und sprechen kann.

Ist meine Satz deutlich genüg? Oder Ich mache es zu Kompliziert, und darum mache ich viele Fehler?


----------



## Whodunit

Marcus said:
			
		

> Ich danke euch *sehr* für eure Korrektur, *K*ontrakorrektur und *dafür, dass ich ein* höhe*re*s Niveau des Deutsches lessen *konnte*. Und ich hoffe es wird *der Tag* kommen, *an dem* ich so fleißiges und flüssiges Deutsch sc*h*reiben/lesen und sprechen kann.
> 
> Ist meine Satz deutlich gen*u*g? Oder *mache ich* es zu *k*ompliziert, und darum mache ich viele Fehler?



Your German is definitely understandable, but I wanted to be an intensive proofreader!


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Elroy, a thought:
> 
> I would think of "wordplay" asa general term for puns and related things.
> 
> A "play on words" I think of as singular. Now, if in BE you talk about a "wordplay", although I would instantly understand it, it sounds a bit more unusual to me. So I suspect you may be right about the singular being BE.
> 
> But it would be nice to have some input from the UK and elsewhere.
> 
> Gaer



Yes, I agree with you.  I couldn't find the words to put it but you summarized it perfectly.

"Wordplay" is the general category; "a play on words" is a specific example.

At least in American English...


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hey, pun is a good word! It really mean "Wortspiel". But not even LEO contains it.
> 
> He, Gaer, you should ask about it in the English forum.



A "pun" is a specific type of wordplay/play on words.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> A "pun" is a specific type of wordplay/play on words.



Is there a difference between this and "play on words", because you've already said that "play on words" is an example?

Let me sum it up:

wordplay (the category)
play on words (an example)
pun (a specific type)​
Does that really make sense?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Is there a difference between this and "play on words", because you've already said that "play on words" is an example?
> 
> Let me sum it up:
> 
> wordplay (the category)
> play on words (an example)
> pun (a specific type)​
> Does that really make sense?



It's more like this:

WORDPLAY
play on words​
pun
...

Basically, wordplay is the category.  It includes various specific plays on words, one of which can be a pun.  

Although now that I think about it...most plays on words are puns...


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> It's more like this:
> 
> WORDPLAY
> play on words​
> pun
> ...
> 
> Basically, wordplay is the category.  It includes various specific plays on words, one of which can be a pun.
> 
> Although now that I think about it...most plays on words are puns...



What word should I stick with? What do you think?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> What word should I stick with? What do you think?



"play on words"

You'll have no trouble being understood.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> A "pun" is a specific type of wordplay/play on words.


I agrree totally, and here's a bit more info:

From Cambridge:

*wordplay*

*when you joke about the meanings of words, especially in a clever way*

I was unable to find "wordplay" used as "a wordplay" in a dictionary. Yet I see over 6,000 hits for it in Google.

But "a play on words" shows up more than 80,000 times. I would definitely use that expression.

Now, from MW:

_*wordplay *_
_*: verbal wit*_ 

*pun *
*Etymology: perhaps from Italian puntiglio fine point, quibble -- more at PUNCTILIO*
_*: the usually humorous use of a word in such a way as to suggest two or more of its meanings or the meaning of another word similar in sound*_ 

You can draw your own conclusions. I think wordplay is about having fun with words, in any way, whereas a pun is specifically about using a word in a way that has two (or more) meanings, so that would be a KIND of wordplay.

Thoughts?

Now, if "Wortspiel" is "wordplay", doesn't there have to be a more specific term for "pun" in German?

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> I agrree totally, and here's a bit more info:
> 
> From Cambridge:
> 
> *wordplay*
> 
> *when you joke about the meanings of words, especially in a clever way*
> 
> I was unable to find "wordplay" used as "a wordplay" in a dictionary. Yet I see over 6,000 hits for it in Google.
> 
> But "a play on words" shows up more than 80,000 times. I would definitely use that expression.
> 
> Now, from MW:
> 
> _*wordplay *_
> _*: verbal wit*_
> 
> *pun *
> *Etymology: perhaps from Italian puntiglio fine point, quibble -- more at PUNCTILIO*
> _*: the usually humorous use of a word in such a way as to suggest two or more of its meanings or the meaning of another word similar in sound*_
> 
> You can draw your own conclusions. I think wordplay is about having fun with words, in any way, whereas a pun is specifically about using a word in a way that has two (or more) meanings, so that would be a KIND of wordplay.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Now, if "Wortspiel" is "wordplay", doesn't there have to be a more specific term for "pun" in German?
> 
> Gaer



I agree completely.

I think "Wortspiel" actually means a "play on words," so in that sense it refers to the specific example and not the category.  However, I don't know how specifically the Germans break it down from there...


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> I agree completely.
> 
> I think "Wortspiel" actually means a "play on words," so in that sense it refers to the specific example and not the category. However, I don't know how specifically the Germans break it down from there...


Right. I feel instinctively that there must be a more specific word, because puns exist in all languages, I think. And a pun is a KIND of wordplay.

But I'll wait to see what our "natives" have to say. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Right. I feel instinctively that there must be a more specific word, because puns exist in all languages, I think. And a pun is a KIND of wordplay.
> 
> But I'll wait to see what our "natives" have to say.
> 
> Gaer



No, we only know "Wortspiel", that's why I wasn't sure what word I should use.


----------

